# just chickens



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Just some chicken pictures


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really should take some pics of mine while they're still populating this earth. We've got a bit of wind going on today so they said no thanks to being outside.

That buff roo is amazing, I don't see any black on him.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good looking birds Karen.


----------



## charleshughes (Nov 15, 2015)

*Defrost chicken tips:*

Chicken is the most delicious food, but should be cooked properly in order to eliminate all bacteria's from it. http://www.howtodefrostchicken.com is the best site which gives all details and tips of how to defrost the chicken in a proper and safest way. Some of you may be curious enough as to way microwave defrosting is the best way in thawing the chicken, when other methods like washing in the sink, etc are available.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

charleshughes said:


> Chicken is the most delicious food, but should be cooked properly in order to eliminate all bacteria's from it. http://www.howtodefrostchicken.com is the best site which gives all details and tips of how to defrost the chicken in a proper and safest way. Some of you may be curious enough as to way microwave defrosting is the best way in thawing the chicken, when other methods like washing in the sink, etc are available.


I usually put a package of frozen chicken in a bowl of cold water to thaw. Fortunately there are flash frozen chicken wings that can be thrown right in the oven. I love hot wings.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

charleshughes said:


> Chicken is the most delicious food, but should be cooked properly in order to eliminate all bacteria's from it. http://www.howtodefrostchicken.com is the best site which gives all details and tips of how to defrost the chicken in a proper and safest way. Some of you may be curious enough as to way microwave defrosting is the best way in thawing the chicken, when other methods like washing in the sink, etc are available.


Welcome Charles! Yea safety is an important thing to think about. I guess I do it the older way. Defrost in the fridge.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Y'all will not believe that all my life , I've, esp, in the colder months let my chicken or other meats thaw on my counter or thaw it in my sink with hot water. I've never been sick. I do try though to remember to put it in the fridge to thaw or microwave thaw it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Good looking birds Karen.


I thought I had posted more than three. Oh well. 
I'm not going to freeze them, thaw them, or eat them.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Nice looking birds! You have one that looks like one of mine although I have no idea what she is other than a barnyard chicken.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

charleshughes said:


> Chicken is the most delicious food, but should be cooked properly in order to eliminate all bacteria's from it. http://www.howtodefrostchicken.com is the best site which gives all details and tips of how to defrost the chicken in a proper and safest way. Some of you may be curious enough as to way microwave defrosting is the best way in thawing the chicken, when other methods like washing in the sink, etc are available.


The only problem with the microwave is that it destroys certain nutrients like the essential ammino's....goggle the dangers of micro-wave.

Anyway here is a neat trick to thaw....mix up 1 cup sea salt or plain with water in a large pot or small bucket..slice one hole onion and drop it into the solution....add the bird, add water to cover and put it in the fridge until thawed. (usually overnite)

Yeah its the same as "brineing" Also helps tenderize Roosters.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Very handsome birds here Karen


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I should put pictures up of the rest, LOL. I keep thinking that those 3 are kind of a shorter picture post that I wanted.


----------

